# www.smile.amazon.com



## terris (Jan 1, 2011)

You all might know this but Amazon will donate .5% of your purchases to Save the Frogs if you log into www.smile.Amazon.com, select Save the Frogs and then make your purchase. Just a thought.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

terris said:


> You all might know this but Amazon will donate .5% of your purchases to Save the Frogs if you log into www.smile.Amazon.com, select Save the Frogs and then make your purchase. Just a thought.


Did you look into Save The Frogs? Did you know the guy running that thing wants to prevent you from keeping frogs? Kerry Krieger is his name, and he's an enemy of froggers. Again...the search function here is a wonderful and under used tool.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to echo those sentiments. DO NOT support that organization.

I've been supporting The Atlanta Botanical Gardens for a while now through this program.

There are a lot of great organizations like Amphibian Ark on there too. They deserve your dollars much more than Save The Frogs does.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you're looking to donate to a worthwhile cause there is always Tesoros de Colombia or CRARC. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If you're looking to donate to a worthwhile cause there is always Tesoros de Colombia or CRARC.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Jon, while those are both worthwhile causes... this is a bit different. The organizations need to be registered with Amazon. Amazon then takes a percentage of every purchase you make and donates it to the org. So, they have to be set up as a legit 501(c)(3) or similar and I don't think Tesoros or CRARC would qualify.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Did you look into Save The Frogs? Did you know the guy running that thing wants to prevent you from keeping frogs? Kerry Krieger is his name, and he's an enemy of froggers. Again...the search function here is a wonderful and under used tool.


I had no idea there was a radical anti-frogger org.

Is this guy serious or is he just putting on a show for all the sweet negative publicity that groups like PETA thrive off of?


----------



## terris (Jan 1, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Did you look into Save The Frogs? Did you know the guy running that thing wants to prevent you from keeping frogs? Kerry Krieger is his name, and he's an enemy of froggers. Again...the search function here is a wonderful and under used tool.


Thanks for setting me straight! The idea to use Amazon is good as I buy a lot online so I will switch to a legitimate cause. This situation reminds me of all the folks who think organizations like PETA are helping. I am kicking myself. Stupid.


----------



## Ichthyology (Jul 18, 2010)

you can always donate on Amazon Smile to the Amazon Research Center. It is a research center being built in Iquitos, Peru that will be devoted to the ecology and conservation of Amazon fishes and amphibians. Yes, I am the director of the research center.


----------



## terris (Jan 1, 2011)

Ichthyology said:


> you can always donate on Amazon Smile to the Amazon Research Center. It is a research center being built in Iquitos, Peru that will be devoted to the ecology and conservation of Amazon fishes and amphibians. Yes, I am the director of the research center.


Thanks for the idea. That works for both of us!
Terri


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad I didn't choose to "save the frogs."


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

It isn't an anti-frogger org, but just (imo) a lousyish environmental education org that focuses on saving frogs, and happens to think keeping captive frogs as pets is bad for conservation (and ethically bad too I think). 

In any case, yeah, don't give them money. 



port_plz said:


> I had no idea there was a radical anti-frogger org.
> 
> Is this guy serious or is he just putting on a show for all the sweet negative publicity that groups like PETA thrive off of?


----------

